# How does Socionics letters connect with functions?



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

So im IEI. it is introvert ethic introvert? or how does it work and how to quickly decipher it?


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Captain Mclain said:


> So im IEI. it is introvert ethic introvert? or how does it work and how to quickly decipher it?


IEI means Intuitive Ethical Introvert. You are leading with Intuition (I), your creative function is an Ethical one (E) and your leading function is Introverted (I).

First letter indicates leading function, second letter indicates creative function (those two can be eather logic/ethics (L/E) or sensing/intuition (S/I) accordingly), the last letter indicates axis of your leading function on extraverted/introverted dichotomy.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

To_august said:


> IEI means Intuitive Ethical Introvert. You are leading with Intuition (I), your creative function is an Ethical one (E) and your leading function is Introverted (I).
> 
> First letter indicates leading function, second letter indicates creative function (those two can be eather logic/ethics (L/E) or sensing/intuition (S/I) accordingly), the last letter indicates axis of your leading function on extraverted/introverted dichotomy.


Let me make it more clear:

IEI = NiFeSiTe / SeTiNeFi

key:

(type) = (conscious functions) / (unconscious functions)


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

A thought on this...

It's the same difference but I prefer to understand the first two letters as representing the strongest two functions, 1 and 8. So an IEI is indicating that the first function is intuition, 8th function is ethics, and the final letter is indicating that they are both introverted. Everything else is derived from that. Feel free to disagree but I think that has a nicer symmetry to it!

For any newcomers to socionics: When moving from MBTI to socionics, I found initially the three-letter codes took a lot more work to decypher and I had to convert back to four-letter codes in order to understand the type. Now it's second nature and I find myself mentally converting four-letter types to three-letter because that now makes more sense. I don't like the four-letter codes. There are also some useful mnemonics with the three-letter codes, like swapping the first two letters finds the type with equal strengths but opposite values, and reversing each letters' dichotomy finds the dual type... and many others. The only really bad thing about the three-letter codes is that there's no easy way to tell the quadra of a type at a glance, without knowing it or working it out.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

*First letter :*
It shows the dominant function.
You have 4 choices :
I → Intuition
S → Sensing
E → Ethics
L → Logic

*Second letter :*
It shows the creative function
You have 4 choices :
I → Intuition
S → Sensing
E → Ethics
L → Logic

*Third letter :*
Extrovert or Introvert? 
You have 2 choices:
I → Introvert
E → Extrovert


---

The third letter will show the orientation of the dominant function. For example:
SLI and SLE. They both lead with a Sensing function. But SLI are introverts, so it will be Si. And SLE are extroverts, so it will be Se.


----------

